# Where do you like to go out on a date?



## charlieversion2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm a classic movie and then dinner, so you have something to talk about!


but I've never been, but I'd love to go to a club!


*hinthint* LOL


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm also a big fan of dinner and a movie. But, I haven't had a lot of dates so I don't have a lot of ideas. I do enjoy a good show, like Blue Man Group or some such. If you are into the person you are on a date with, just about anything can be fun


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree. Movie and dinner is simple enough for a first date. If you go to a club you spend the whole night yelling small talk and don't really learn anything. Then you do some awkward dancing not know where you should put your hands or how close you should get to someone you barely know. Thumbs down.

So when you come out to California were on right?  
(I don't hint...lol)


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 30, 2007)

<-- gets close on the first dance.


lol if only I could get Mary to dance, I'd be golden!

and by all means, when I do I'm always up for a good dance!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 30, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> <-- gets close on the first dance.
> 
> 
> lol if only I could get Mary to dance, I'd be golden!
> ...



Aww...she doesn't dance? It's usually the guy who needs convincing.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 30, 2007)

maybe you could have a lil girl on girl talk with her about it


----------



## Aurora1 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, personally I like to call it "hanging out" and NOT like what you are thinking! lol If you take the idea of it being a "date" away it kind of aleviates some of the pressure. Like let's "hang out" and grab a few drinks and maybe some dinner and take it from there.  It's not that I am opposed to like a nice romantic dinner date or anything but in the beginning being so formal I find it harder to really get to know someone that way or even just let loose and be more comfortable with them. Clubs can be fun but not really date material in my opinion...there is way too much loud music and drunkeness  , which is great sometimes but not for having quality time with someone.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 30, 2007)

*me personally...i am a one on one kinda girl...like coffee or my sofa for just good old conversation..and making him as comfortable as possible to open up to one another....and share HONESTLY....and let it flow*


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2007)

*lurks in thread, takes notes*


----------



## Aurora (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm up for just about anything. I like the typical dinner and a movie, but I also like creative things. But I guess I'm easily pleased, lol. Food involvement is good, haha.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 1, 2007)

To be honest, I've never been on a date before, so I don't know. But I guess dinner and a movie would be fine....


----------



## Britannia (Oct 1, 2007)

Call me a cheap date, but I prefer driving around with music blasting and going and checking out underneath bridges for graffiti.


That's my ideal date, but I actually end up doing it several times a month with my best friend instead lol


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 1, 2007)

"checking out underneath bridges for graffiti."

that made me chuckle, lol your not gonna force your way on anyone are you, JKJK


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 1, 2007)

After the hundreds of inane (and impressive) dates I've experienced... my favorite is just lying in bed together... cuddling and having a deep discussion. 

I know that with my ex... my favorite 'date' was every single Friday night. He'd have his like condo-mansion to himself, and we'd drink, play cards, and talk by the fireplace. Ya know one of those fireplaces where you just push a button and it flares up. That was cool. So that was like every Friday for a year and a half. 
Now that was a fun date.


----------



## scarcity (Oct 1, 2007)

I kinda agree with Britannia and MaryElizabethAntoinette. I find dinner and movie so strained.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 1, 2007)

Dinner, then coffee and a drive to the beach to talk and hang out.


----------



## Britannia (Oct 1, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> "checking out underneath bridges for graffiti."
> 
> that made me chuckle, lol your not gonna force your way on anyone are you, JKJK



Whatever you just said ^ confused the hell out of me

But I personally find decently tagged walls better than any fucking museum or gallery.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Oct 1, 2007)

Hanging out and driving around?? You ppl are real??? You're not some bots to keep us men here?!  Cuz that for me is the perfect thing but almost every girl I've met thinks it's cheap or stupid , they seem to like expensive (and very small portion serving ¬¬) restaurants or some stupid "art" movie that has me yawning the whole time (excuse me for not liking art movies... I go to the movies to have fun not to look at how the world is crap, I can see that every day on the news for free :doh: ) 

Like Britannia I have "perfect dates" with my best friend all the time


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 1, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> After the hundreds of inane (and impressive) dates I've experienced... my favorite is just lying in bed together... cuddling and having a deep discussion.
> 
> I know that with my ex... my favorite 'date' was every single Friday night. He'd have his like condo-mansion to himself, and we'd drink, play cards, and talk by the fireplace. Ya know one of those fireplaces where you just push a button and it flares up. That was cool. So that was like every Friday for a year and a half.
> Now that was a fun date.




ouch! Geez...come on...
*whimper*





What about the gentle heat of a AMD althon dual core hypertheaded over clocked by 7.23 amps?

I'll be glad to push that button for you... *insert watery eyed smile*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 1, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Dinner, then coffee and a drive to the beach to talk and hang out.



I second the beach. Even if you don't know the person that well yet and don't know what to say you can find comfortable silence at the beach watching the waves.

I also love going for drives, but it would have to be with someone I know well enough already to have good conversation with. Plus I'm so paranoid if some guy just kept driving and driving on a first date I'd be afraid he's looking for a secluded spot to dump my body :doh: What can I say? I'm originally from Los Angeles and watch way to much tv, lol.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 1, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I second the beach. Even if you don't know the person that well yet and don't know what to say you can find comfortable silence at the beach watching the waves.
> 
> I also love going for drives, but it would have to be with someone I know well enough already to have good conversation with. Plus I'm so paranoid if some guy just kept driving and driving on a first date I'd be afraid he's looking for a secluded spot to dump my body :doh: What can I say? I'm originally from Los Angeles and watch way to much tv, lol.



Well, that sucks because I don't have a car, and there are no beaches near me...


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 2, 2007)

Hm... personally, I favor dinner and a movie, but that's because of three things:

1. No beaches this far inland.
2. I actually prefer going out into the forest, but since I'll spend hours just relaxing, this would likely not be an entertaining date.
3. I'm from a family of big eaters... we consider food the ultimate icebreaker.


----------



## Britannia (Oct 2, 2007)

Wanderer said:


> 3. I'm from a family of big eaters... we consider food the ultimate icebreaker.



lol me too.

I'm of Hebrew blood on my mother's side... I always feed the people who come to my house or go out with me, no matter what.

I feel guilty, like I'm a bad hostess/date, otherwise.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Oct 2, 2007)

Britannia said:


> lol me too.
> 
> I'm of Hebrew blood on my mother's side... I always feed the people who come to my house or go out with me, no matter what.
> 
> I feel guilty, like I'm a bad hostess/date, otherwise.



Can I ask you on a date right now? And totally not cuz I'm hungry :eat1: hehehe

I only feed ppl when they come to my house. I usually cook .

With girls, no matter if they are only friends I always pay for everything (mom said I should always pay, I'm a gentleman )


----------



## Britannia (Oct 2, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> Can I ask you on a date right now? And totally not cuz I'm hungry :eat1: hehehe
> 
> I only feed ppl when they come to my house. I usually cook .
> 
> With girls, no matter if they are only friends I always pay for everything (mom said I should always pay, I'm a gentleman )



lolz when i'm back in San Carlos you can come find me xD


----------



## Tad (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, having been married for 13 years Im not really current on dating, but when we get a baby sitter in and get to go out as adults it can feel a lot like a datethere is that same pressure to somehow make it count, to use the time to connect (or re-connect) and to make it a bit romantic. So remembering back to my (limited) dating days and thinking about what I like to do now, Id say the key is to have variety. I would not want to do my favorite all the time, or Id get sick of it.

Within that variety, my favorite is probably some combination of walking and food. It can be walking through downtown then stopping for coffee and dessert, or walking through the woods then having a picnic, or taking a longish walk to a good restaurant, or if the weather is really foul even wandering around a mall and looking at stuff and getting some treats (but not that last one too often, thanks). Walking is a great opportunity to talk, without it being forced. You are always seeing new things, helping to fuel the conversation, and also helping break up the conversation in a natural way. Movement helps lower any stress you feel. You can hold hands or walk hand around waist, where and when appropriate. And it helps make the food more appealing. And of course food, well, probably mostly because I like food! But also sharing food together always just feels like a very connecting and almost intimate thing. And it gives you something additional to talk about. I kind of figure that if you can enjoy a walk and coffee and dessert with someone, you have a pretty good chance of being able to get along well.


----------



## stefanie (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm married, too, but we still go on dates! One of my favorites is to take the light rail someplace (like downtown) to go to a street fair, art fair, something like that. The seats on the train are snuggly (especially for two big people) and strolling around in the open air, people-watching etc. is low-pressure. You can talk, or just see the sights, just be together. I think it would work well for people just getting to know each other, too.


----------



## pattycake (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree about the walking/food thing. I remember a date where we took an early evening walk along the river. It was early winter and the trees all had little lights in them and it was really beautiful. Then we took a boat ride back and had hot chocolate and cake on board. 
Just browsing around a market (especially one that has lots of food to choose from) is fun (and low-pressure!).


----------



## Melian (Oct 2, 2007)

I always end up going on "dates" with people who are already friends, and have usually hung out at my house before. So the most fun situation usually involves inviting him to my place (I live about five minutes from every good restaurant/club in downtown Toronto, so it's very convenient), having some drinks and chatting, then hitting whatever club is the best that night. 

If things go well, we may end up back at my house. If they go REALLY well, we'll have breakfast at a nice place in the nearby market


----------



## SnapDragon (Oct 2, 2007)

Unless it's something I'm completely uninterested in, like going to be a spectator in a sports game or going to a strip club, I'm game for most things. But the bloke would probably impress me more if he used his imagination and thought of something unusual to do. This time of year, wandering around a wood looking at mushrooms would be far more agreeable than eating in a crowded restaurant and having a forced conversation. Then again, if you've only just met the person in question, it's perhaps not advisable to traipse round woods with them until you've got to know them better.

I also agree with the people who commented on inviting round someone they already knew as more than an acquaintance. The formal 'going out' stuff seems to be more of an 'icebreaker' for people who aren't properly acquainted.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Tad (Oct 2, 2007)

SnapDragon said:


> The formal 'going out' stuff seems to be more of an 'icebreaker' for people who aren't properly acquainted.



It also lets you see each other in a different way. Part of why I think variety is good. The person who is great to sit on the couch and watch horror movies with may turn out not to be someone you are comfortable with at a nice restaurant--or vice-versa.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 2, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Well, that sucks because I don't have a car, and there are no beaches near me...



Aww...no car can definitely be a challenge. How about a picnic in the park? It makes sense to walk there. Kinda romantic and intimate, but also people to watch. Plus watching the kids swinging, playing in the sand box, shoving rocks up their little noses or whatever may spark some bonding over childhood memories.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 2, 2007)

my mom always said I had rocks in me head.


----------



## scarcity (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going on a date tomorrow (kinda) with my boyfriend. We're gonna drive all the way to Keflavik (okay, it takes only about 40 minutes  ), park my car in the biggest hangar in Iceland (which, btw was built by the U.S. Army, which left Iceland not long ago and left us poorly built houses, a possible cockroach threat and loads of trash we had to clean up) and watch American Graffiti from inside my car, amongst about 1500 other cars.

Car theater offered by Reykjavik International Film Festival. Never been to one... never even heard of a car theater in Iceland. But then again, I'm only 21. Perhaps they were common back in the days, dunno.

Now that's an original date and I'm looking forward to it... doing something new is always fun.


----------



## murk24 (Oct 2, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> ouch! Geez...come on...
> *whimper*
> 
> 
> ...





What is the quad-core extreme too much processor for you?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 2, 2007)

<-- not a quad supported mobo *emotears* ///cutsself///


----------



## lemmink (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm all for a long walk on the beach + dinner + coffee in a cafe and chatting into the wee hours of the night. I am also susceptible to plays, galleries and wandering through cultural districts/bushlands or cities by night with a camera. Picnics in lovely surroundings are also super. I hate movies though.


----------



## escapist (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I live in Vegas as many of you know so Last time I went out for a date we started club hopping and ended up at the Tangerine Lounge & Nightclub at Treasure Island. 

See it on Youtube 

It was a great night strait out of a James Bond Movie, we got VIP escort to the club, passed a line of some 100 poor souls waiting in line and I with my girls locked Arm in Arm made are way back to the VIP area, we bouncer that looked so spiffy they would give the Secret Service a run for there money. It was all pretty pimp. The rest of the night doesn't need to be aired in public. 

I'm looking for something new now. Something that will just blow my dates mind, and we can both have fun in the process. Gone for Hiking the the Grand Canyon, Snow canyon, Brice Canyon, Zion National Park (Utah), gone out for a nice row & Picnic on a lake in Alaska, Camping in Oregon. I've had a ton of fun, but I'll say this, even with all those great things, nothing tops last Friday when I had the sweetest little woman I ever met climb on top of my huge 6'3" 400+ lb body and feel so comfortable she fell asleep on me.

If you couldn't tell I've been kind of in DATING mode.


----------



## Melian (Oct 3, 2007)

escapist said:


> Well I live in Vegas as many of you know so Last time I went out for a date we started club hopping and ended up at the Tangerine Lounge & Nightclub at Treasure Island.
> 
> See it on Youtube
> 
> ...



Now, are all those dates one-timers, or did they involve the sweet little woman?


----------



## escapist (Oct 3, 2007)

Some were one timers, some were with the same person. I'm just loving life right now and having a blast doing it. Its getting near winter, I might have to try snow boarding Mahahah I can just see it now lol. That will probably freak people out to see big'ol me pulling off stunts on it. I like my dates to be fun for all involved, I do group things with all my friends and tend to invite women I meet out to those events as well.

_"If you don't feel like your alive whats the point of living?" _- me


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 11, 2007)

I love nature walks. Michigan is good for gorgeous nature spots. My first date with my ex was at a nature preserve 10 minutes away from our apartments, respectively. We went out for sushi first, then I suggested a nature walk so he showed it to me. We walked along the trails and paths, looked over this beautiful river and when it began to snow, I looked up at him and saw the snowflakes in his long, beautiful hair. I've never been able to take anyone back there ever again, although I'm over my ex I did love him more than I can love anyone else, but for good reason. I gave up too much of myself to try to make him happy.

Also, I love having tea, cuddling, playing geeky board games, making out, talking politics and other intelligent things, going swimming, biking, slow dancing, or hanging out with my friends. I'm down for whatever.


----------



## stefanie (Oct 11, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> Also, I love having tea, cuddling, playing geeky board games, making out, talking politics and other intelligent things, going swimming, biking, *slow dancing,* or hanging out with my friends. I'm down for whatever.



Oh, slow dancing ... *sigh*


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 11, 2007)

stefanie said:


> Oh, slow dancing ... *sigh*



I love slow dancing. I don't get to do it, because no place in the county plays the music for it anymore... but I still love it.


----------



## persimmon (Oct 12, 2007)

I, um...

One of my many oddnesses is a dislike of movie-watching. The last movie I saw in the theatre was Serenity, and that was because I'd already seen the Bubble-Butt of Captain Tightpants on the small screen. If there is a version in print form, I will read that rather than watch the movie.

When I came to visit my now-husband the first time, he took me to the aquarium, and then out to eat.

<3

food AND science!


----------



## Tad (Oct 15, 2007)

persimmon said:


> I, um...
> 
> One of my many oddnesses is a dislike of movie-watching. ....... If there is a version in print form, I will read that rather than watch the movie.
> 
> ...



I don't quite dislike movie watching, but it is not generally my favorite use of time. Just sitting there passively for that long isn't really my thing. Like you, I'd generally rather read the book. 

I like that food and science combination! Awesome 

-Ed


----------



## Tad (Oct 15, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> I love nature walks. Michigan is good for gorgeous nature spots. My first date with my ex was at a nature preserve 10 minutes away from our apartments, respectively. We went out for sushi first, then I suggested a nature walk so he showed it to me. We walked along the trails and paths, looked over this beautiful river and when it began to snow, I looked up at him and saw the snowflakes in his long, beautiful hair. I've never been able to take anyone back there ever again, although I'm over my ex I did love him more than I can love anyone else, but for good reason. I gave up too much of myself to try to make him happy.
> 
> Also, I love having tea, cuddling, playing geeky board games, making out, talking politics and other intelligent things, going swimming, biking, slow dancing, or hanging out with my friends. I'm down for whatever.



I'm thinking that eventually you'll find you can love someone more than you loved your ex.....but a different sort of love, one more balanced. I could be wrong of course, and I guess time will tell.....but from all I've seen of you, I'd put my money down that way.

But even so, you may never take the new love down those trails. When a place has such strong memories associated with it, I think those memories always dominate the place.

And *perk* what sort of geeky board games? My family is quite addicted to Carcasonne right now, but I'm looking for some good new possibilities for the future.


----------



## sparkee1958 (Oct 20, 2007)

I think a 1st date should be a means to begin learning someone, their voice, likes, dislikes, how they handle being in a social situation with a bhm, and if they are a bbw, how they carry themselves. I think dinner, good conversation in a forum that allows it, going for a walk, either along a city street, or well traveled park/nature trail always is best. Movies on a 1st date is a major no-no, since conversation during is not polite to others. 
After a little excersize, and since I rarely have room for dessert after a good meal, sharing a large sundae, or other delictable morsel can be sensual.


----------



## ShyBHM (Oct 22, 2007)

a date , i remeber that concept or was it a dream i had , hmmmmm


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 28, 2007)

Wanderer said:


> Hm... personally, I favor dinner and a movie, but that's because of three things:
> 
> 1. No beaches this far inland.
> 2. I actually prefer going out into the forest, but since I'll spend hours just relaxing, this would likely not be an entertaining date.
> 3. I'm from a family of big eaters... we consider food the ultimate icebreaker.



We have a few river beaches - usually crowded - but like you I'm an out in the forest guy. Fortunately I've found someone else who likes that too!

(Which may explain the three year old who'd rather wander in the forest than go almost anywhere else...)


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 28, 2007)

edx said:


> I don't quite dislike movie watching, but it is not generally my favorite use of time. Just sitting there passively for that long isn't really my thing. Like you, I'd generally rather read the book.
> 
> I like that food and science combination! Awesome
> 
> -Ed



Yeah, food and science. Maybe that explains why some of our dates have been so wonderful....


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 29, 2007)

I like something simple, usually going to dinner in a quiet place, or maybe just a coffee shop with some light music. 

I don't much like going to the movies as a first date either. If I'm going to watch a movie it usually ends up happening at my apartment or something. Where we can talk, control the volume and distance between each other. Usually it starts out with me on the couch, and my date on the love seat, and we just talk, and if things are going well she will usually end up on the couch maybe at the other end with her feet on my lap, and by the end of the night snuggled up together. Works out pretty good. *I personally wouldn't go back home with me if I was a girl, being big, long haired, and tattooed, but i guess I don't scare girls for some reason?*

I've done hiking, and sight seeing. Especially back when I lived in Tennessee or Michigan. Going up in the Smokey Mountains to see all the waterfalls was pretty cool. Phoenix isn't the greatest place to go for a walk randomly. 

I've done Picnics, dogparks, karaoke, baseball games, batting cages(which was crazy fun), I've even went grocery shopping as a first date before...lol...And it was a good first date too! I had been talking to this girl for awhile, but we where both pretty busy. She called one night, and I was making a grocery list, we talked for a little bit, and it was going to be another few days or so before we could get together, so she asked if she could take me to the grocery store. That was probably the weirdest one, but it turned out good.


----------



## Freedumb (Oct 29, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> *lurks in thread, takes notes*



dude, this made laugh, all I could do was picture someone hunched over a desk going "dinner and movies.....girls like food.."


I personally like going to cafe's or playing a good game of pool. They both give you that ability to enjoy each others company while having some sort of fun.


----------



## cammy (Oct 29, 2007)

Dinner hits the top of my list - there's a restaurant in my town with tables for 2 set on a dock on the Gulf of Mexico. OMG...it's insanely romantic and the food is wonderful!


----------



## Tracy (Oct 30, 2007)

Dinner and a movie or anything fun that we would both enjoy.


----------

